

Show HN: Kxl – Experimental spreadsheet UI for kdb+/k4/q - srpeck
https://github.com/srpeck/kxl

======
srpeck
RodgerTheGreat/JohnEarnest updated his k5 REPL to include the 'explain' option
by prefixing \x - check it out! Literally step by step execution of k
expressions.

[http://www.reddit.com/r/apljk/comments/2y2bic/kxl_experiment...](http://www.reddit.com/r/apljk/comments/2y2bic/kxl_experimental_spreadsheet_ui_for_kdbk4q/)

[http://johnearnest.github.io/ok/index.html](http://johnearnest.github.io/ok/index.html)

    
    
      Welcome to oK v0.1
      (inspired by K5)
        \x 1+/1+1 2 3
      1 + 1 2 3 --> 2 3 4
      1 + 2 --> 3
      3 + 3 --> 6
      6 + 4 --> 10
      1 +/ 2 3 4 --> 10
      10

